# Mac OS X sur Apple TV



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (4 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Comme on n'en entend plus trop parler, je voulais savoir s'il était encore possible d'installer Mac OS X sur Apple TV ?
Si oui quelle version utiliser ?
Quelle sont les manipulation à faire ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (4 Janvier 2008)

Aller SVP


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2008)

selon la licence d'utilisation de l'appleTV je ne pense que ce sujet puisse être aborder sur un forum public.


----------

